# Finally- it's done just in time 1999 Cherokee



## whitelite

Been working on this since spring. Vehicle was in pretty good shape, but not ready for a plow. Put "Chassis Stiffeners" mid, forward and back; what a pain, but very noticable. Anyway, this will be the best it will look, haven't plowed with it yet-----no snow.

Hope the photos load.

Regards


----------



## affekonig

I just "finished" mine today too. All that was left was to install the air shocks. Anyway, nice looking Jeep!


----------



## whitelite

affekonig;1114371 said:


> I just "finished" mine today too. All that was left was to install the air shocks. Anyway, nice looking Jeep!


Thanks!  Are you putting air shocks all the way around? What type? I put on 5100 Bilstiens all around, however I think I will be getting air bags for the front later on after this vehicle makes its' keep.


----------



## gsxwonger

hey guys. wondering if u know where i can get push plates for a cherokee like urs for a fisher 6.5 mm1.


----------



## MLG

By "Chassis Stiffeners" do you mean air bags, air shocks or something else? I asked this question before and never got any answers: why would one go with air bags over air shocks ....or vise-versa. What's the primary advantage/disadvantage either way? 

Got any pictures of the front end with the plow up?

MLG


----------



## whitelite

MLG;1114784 said:


> By "Chassis Stiffeners" do you mean air bags, air shocks or something else? I asked this question before and never got any answers: why would one go with air bags over air shocks ....or vise-versa. What's the primary advantage/disadvantage either way?
> 
> Got any pictures of the front end with the plow up?
> 
> MLG


Chassis Stiffeners are cut plates of 10 gage steel that fit on the outside of the uni-body. The unibody has to be scraped and sanded down to bare metal, then the plates are welded on. Really helps the vehicle become more firm. I figured since this is a plow vehicle now this is going to make a big difference.

I'll take pictures later, don't have any right now of the blade up


----------



## affekonig

*xj*



MLG;1114784 said:


> By "Chassis Stiffeners" do you mean air bags, air shocks or something else? I asked this question before and never got any answers: why would one go with air bags over air shocks ....or vise-versa. What's the primary advantage/disadvantage either way?
> 
> Got any pictures of the front end with the plow up?
> 
> MLG


I used air shocks because I had a TJ and plowmeister recommended them. He runs a Boss V plow and said they worked well for him and that was enough for me. I ran them last year and they worked great. My TJ was lifted 4" and the shocks I ended up with are for the rear of an early 80s Chevy 1/2 van, but the dimentions worked with the Jeep. I took everything off the TJ and still had the air shocks laying around, so I tried them on the XJ and it looks like they're going to work. I mean, they're on there and I'm not taking them back off, so they ARE going to work. Rear shocks for an early 80s Thunderbird are supposed to be a really good fit for stock height Cherokees/TJs. I haven't decided what to do with the back yet. I barely drive the Jeep and I've heard that the rears will suck to do and that I'll probably break the top mounts. I haven't even looked back there yet, but I'd consider air shocks for the rear if the mounts didn't look too bad. I'm curious to see how the chassis stiffeners help. I know I won't be installing them due to the little use this truck sees, but I'm still curious.


----------



## MLG

Whitelite,

Plow rig looks great. Do you have a 2" or 3" lift?
Also, what's the deal with the wear strip on the plow. It looks rounded. Did you weld something onto it?

MLG


----------



## cjshloman

First nice rig. Second, when you do the rear shocks check out detours usa for his shock relocators. Detour was a great welder fab guy in our jeep club but left for kentucky. Still has sales and he custom makes all kind of gear for jeeps and big on xj stuff. Just a quick thought for ya when you do them......if ya order them tell him Bull from nejeep said hey....lol. here is the link.

http://www.detoursusa.com/xjstm.php


----------



## whitelite

affekonig;1115041 said:


> I'm curious to see how the chassis stiffeners help. I know I won't be installing them due to the little use this truck sees, but I'm still curious.


Hi,
Chassis Stiffeners just firm up the movement of the vehicle, they don't help with suspension issues. The early Cherokees if "tweeked" enough would bust out the back window and make it so the doors didn't open or shut. Guys that 4 wheel over tough terrian had this happen alot and that is why someone developed the Chassis Stiffeners. Makes the ride stiffer is all.


----------



## whitelite

MLG;1115185 said:


> Whitelite,
> 
> Plow rig looks great. Do you have a 2" or 3" lift?
> Also, what's the deal with the wear strip on the plow. It looks rounded. Did you weld something onto it?
> 
> MLG


Thanks for the comments. Yes is does have a 3"lift (Old Man Emu coil spring front and Old Man Emu leaf's on the back.
I plow mostly rural residential gravel and dirt driveways. It never really freezes that hard out this way and because of that a regular blade scrapes off the road base and gouges the road, customers aren't happy. The round solid steel bar welded to the bottom changes all that, glides over the top, no gouges and doesn't move road base that much.


----------



## whitelite

MLG;1114784 said:


> By "Chassis Stiffeners" do you mean air bags, air shocks or something else? I asked this question before and never got any answers: why would one go with air bags over air shocks ....or vise-versa. What's the primary advantage/disadvantage either way?
> 
> MLG


The set up that I've got has stiffer shocks and springs. Lifting the plow causes the front to dip somewhat, but not that bad.

I think air bags or air shocks is a personal decision, both will work great for what you want to do. I've had air shocks on two cars that I've owned in the past, both had leaks at times and once they completely collapsed. The ride then was just on the springs, (like riding on a wagon), very harsh, not to mention the stress on the steering parts.

That was quite a while ago, so I think they are made them much better now.

If it were me I would go with the "Air Bags". If they spring a leak you've still got your regular suspension and ride, unlike if the air shocks deflate.

Air Bags go inside the coil springs and they too can leak, but if you look at 18 wheelers and other big trucks they run air bags, and run them for a long time.

Again, I just put a set of Bilsteins all the way around and love the ride,--- but I'm going to get a set of air bags for the front once I've got some plow money in my pocket.

On the other hand if you "need shocks" then maybe the air shocks are the way to go, Chances are they will work great for you, the "Plowmeister" and others here sware by them, so that can't be bad. But, if you don't need shocks, then maybe air bags are the answer.------Again, this is just my opinion.

Regards,
Lowell


----------



## whitelite

affekonig;1115041 said:


> I'm curious to see how the chassis stiffeners help. I know I won't be installing them due to the little use this truck sees, but I'm still curious.


Just thought I would give the company of the Chassis Stiffeners "kit" I purchased. HD Offroad Engineering. If you type this in their, web site will come up and show you the different items they sell. I got the full set of Chassis Stiffeners. I did the prep work (3 days worth) Welder did the rest (welding cost twice the price of the kit) Expensive but I really like it.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

do you have any close-ups of the plow mount and how you attached it to the ARB?

I'm going to be modifying my bumper to work with this soon...


----------



## Luppy

I'm partial to the wrangler style but that is nice
and looks like it will plow very well. Enjoy!


----------



## whitelite

JeepCoMJ;1119595 said:


> do you have any close-ups of the plow mount and how you attached it to the ARB?
> 
> I'm going to be modifying my bumper to work with this soon...


I'll try to get you a picture soon


----------



## whitelite

Got any pictures of the front end with the plow up?

MLG[/QUOTE]

Please find attached pictures of plow up


----------



## whitelite

JeepCoMJ;1119595 said:


> do you have any close-ups of the plow mount and how you attached it to the ARB?
> 
> I'm going to be modifying my bumper to work with this soon...


Had to Fabricate the mount, couldn't find one that would fit and allow me to keep the ARB bumper. 1/4" L shape steel plate between the push bars in the middle, 1/2" steel bar welded to the Frame Stiffeners in front of the front wheel and down to the plow receiver. Heavy duty for sure, handles the plow with ease.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

nice setup. mine will be similar

















gotta set up all the mounts, but it will hang pretty nicely.


----------



## MLG

Whitelite, what are those two pieces of square tube that hang down from the front? You were right, it doesn't pull the front end down that much. Thanks for the pics.

MLG


----------



## nicks_xj

MLG;1129062 said:


> Whitelite, what are those two pieces of square tube that hang down from the front? You were right, it doesn't pull the front end down that much. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> MLG


the tubes are stops for the plow so it dosent hit the pump


----------



## whitelite

MLG;1129062 said:


> Whitelite, what are those two pieces of square tube that hang down from the front? You were right, it doesn't pull the front end down that much. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> MLG


They are "Plow Stops". Just the way everything ended up, there was nothing that would stop the plow from lifting straight up into the lights and pump if I were pushing snow into a large pile, so I figured how high the highest point was that was safe and welded those on as stops. They look a little strange, but they work.


----------



## whitelite

nicks_xj;1129090 said:


> the tubes are stops for the plow so it dosent hit the pump


Yes--Exactly!


----------



## nicks_xj

i have the same problem im supose to get some welded on monday but iys gonna have to get put off oi the side because my grandfather just passed away and dont have any time to work on it


----------

